# How climate change affects your mental health



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 27, 2019)

*How climate change affects your mental health*
Britt Wray, _TEDTalks_
May 2019

"For all that's ever been said about climate change, we haven't heard nearly enough about the psychological impacts of living in a warming world," says science writer Britt Wray. In this quick talk, she explores how climate change is threatening our well-being - mental, social and spiritual - and offers a starting point for what we can do about it.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2020)

Climate Models Are Running Red Hot, and Scientists Don't Know Why - Bloomberg

If there does turn out to be a consensus around these new, higher estimates...the goal envisioned by Paris is already out of reach.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 7, 2020)

It's downright scary and yet we still have Trump and the Republicans in the US and the Conservatives in Canada denying it's a crisis (or even a problem) and fighting any attempts by the rest of us and the rest of the world to try to take steps to combat climate change.

One of the things that consoles me is that Mar-a-Lago will be one of the first places to sink into the ocean if sea levels continue to rise.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2020)

The same people in the U.S. who slowed down gay marriage until the Supreme Court stepped in.

Even the term "climate change" is Republican.   They made it a popular alternative to "global warming."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 7, 2020)

It's the same with the Conservatives in Canada. Their last leader (who lost the election) refused to even acknowledge Pride Parades and was publicly opposed to Pro Choice. A lot of people who support that party, including elected members of the party, publicly express admiration for Trump and his policies. It's quite sickening.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2020)

How to transform apocalypse fatigue into action on global warming | Per Espen Stoknes - YouTube


----------

